# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Πέψη και παραμονή τροφών στο στομάχι

## wolf

Δεν ειναι Σωστο Να Ασκουμαστε με γεματο στομαχι γιαυτο πρεπει να γνωριζουμε ποσες ωρες παραμενουν οι τροφες στο στομαχι.Αν η κενωση του στομαχιου καθυστερησει λιγο μπορει να προκληθει υπερβολικη οξεωση λογω των γαστρικών υγρών("κάψιμο")

ΑΡΧΕΣ ΚΕΝΩΣΗΣ

1.Οσο λιγοτερο μασαμε τοσο περισσοτερο μενει στο στομαχι.
2.Οσο πιο λιπαρη τοσο περισσοτερο παραμενει στο στομαχι μια τροφη.
3.Οι Ζωικες τροφες εχουν μεγαλυτερο χρονο παραμονης.
4.Δυσπεπτες τροφες παραμενουν περισσοτερο(πχ αγγουροσαλατα)
5.Τροφες με υψηλη περιεκτικοτητα σακχαρων(πχ σοκολατες) καθυστερουν στην κένωση,αντιθετα ισοτονικα διαλυματα ο χρονος ειναι ο μικροτερος δυνατον.
6.Πολυ κρύα ή πολυ ζεστα ποτα κ τροφες(σε σχεση με την σωματικη θερμ.)παραμενουν περισσοτερο
7.Η Εξοδος του στομαχιού εχει κατευθυνση δεξιά κ μπρος,γιαυτο καλυτερα μετα το φαγητο να ξαπλώνουμε απτην δεξια πλευρα του σωματος.
Ρολο παιζει κ ο τρόπος προετοιμασιας των φαγητών κ ο ογκος της τροφής.

ΜΕΣΗ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΟΝΗΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΩΝ ΤΡΟΦΩΝ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΙ:*

1-2 ΩΡΕΣ*
-νερο
-καφες
-τσαι
-κακαο
-μπυρα
-μελατα αυγα
-βρασμενο ρύζι
-ψαρια γλυκου νερού

*2-3 ΩΡΕΣ*
-βρασμενο γαλα
-καφες με κρέμα
-κακαο με γαλα
-πατατες
-λαχανικα
-φρούτα
-ασπρο ψωμι
-ωμά αυγα
-βραστα αυγα
-θαλασσινα ψαρια
-μοσχάρι

*3-4 ΩΡΕΣ*
-μαυρο ψωμι
-ψωμι ολικής αλεσης
-τηγανιτές πατατες
-καροτα
-ρεπανακια
-σπανακι
-μήλα
-κοτόπουλο(βρασμένο)
-ομελέτα
-χτυπητο αυγό
-χοιρομέρι
-μπριζόλα στο γκρίλ

*4-5 ΩΡΕΣ*
-οσπρια
-πουλερικά ψητά
-καπνιστό κρεας
-βοδινό
-κρέας ψητό
-αγγουροσαλάτα

*6-7 ΩΡΕΣ*
-λιπος
-μανιταρια
-τονος σε λαδι

*7-8 ΩΡΕΣ*
-χήνα
-σαρδελες σε λάδι
-λιπαρό κρέας

----------


## gpol

Διατροφη & Αθληση Peter-Konopka  :01. Wink:

----------


## wolf

:01. Wink:  Αλανιαρη...gpol

----------


## gpol

:01. Embarassed:   :01. Embarassed:   :01. Embarassed:

----------


## Gasturb

> *7-8 ΩΡΕΣ*
> - χήνα


Α την ρ*******!!!    :01. lol:  

Gt

----------


## slaine

*Πόση ώρα απαιτείται για να χωνέψουμε;*

Ένα πιάτο μακαρόνια (υδατάνθρακες) χωρίς σάλτσα εξέρχεται από το στομάχι μία ώρα μετά την κατάποσή του. Για μια μπριζόλα απαιτείται τουλάχιστον ο διπλάσιος χρόνος, ενώ για ένα γεύμα πλούσιο σε λίπη απαιτούνται μέχρι και τέσσερις ώρες. Για να χωνέψουμε ένα πλήρες γεύμα (πρώτο και δεύτερο πιάτο) απαιτούνται δυόμισι με τρεις ώρες. Άρα η συμβουλή της γιαγιάς για το χρόνο που πρέπει να περιμένουμε πριν κάνουμε μπάνιο είναι σωστή.

*Μπορούμε να ζήσουμε χωρίς στομάχι;*

Ένα αρχαίο κινεζικό γνωμικό λέει: Με στομάχι ζει κανείς, χωρίς αυτό πεθαίνει . Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις όμως αποδείχθηκε πως ένα κατά τα άλλα φυσιολογικό άτομο μπορεί να ζήσει ακόμα και χωρίς στομάχι. Για παράδειγμα, αν για την αντιμετώπιση κάποιων μορφών καρκίνου πρέπει να αφαιρεθεί το στομάχι του ασθενούς. Σ&acute; αυτές τις περιπτώσεις συνδέεται ο οισοφάγος απευθείας με το έντερο, το οποίο αναλαμβάνει εν μέρει κάποιες από τις λειτουργίες του οργάνου που έχει αφαιρεθεί. Η παρουσία των παγκρεατικών ενζύμων επιτρέπει τη μερική πέψη τροφών ακόμα και μέσα στο λεπτό έντερο. Η μοναδική προφύλαξη που οφείλει να παίρνει αυτό το άτομο είναι να τρώει πάντα ελαφρά και με μέτρο.

*Βλάπτουν τα παγωμένα αναψυκτικά;*

Ναι, γιατί καταψύχουν το στομάχι κι εμποδίζουν τη φυσιολογική συρροή του αίματος. Το ψύχος επιβραδύνει τις περισταλτικές κινήσεις και τις εκκρίσεις των γαστρικών υγρών, οι οποίες διακόπτονται. Έτσι η πεπτική διαδικασία σταματά. Το σώμα μπορεί να αντιδράσει αποβάλλοντας όσα δεν μπορεί να χωνέψει, όμως το σοκ μπορεί να οδηγήσει ακόμα και σε λιποθυμία.

*Μπορούμε να χωνέψουμε με το κεφάλι προς τα κάτω;*

Ναι, γιατί η τροφή κατεβαίνει από το στόμα στο στομάχι όχι μόνο λόγω της βαρύτητας, αλλά κυρίως χάρη στις περισταλτικές κινήσεις του πεπτικού σωλήνα -πρόκειται για ένα είδος κύματος από συνεχείς περιστάλσεις και χαλαρώσεις των τοιχωμάτων του πεπτικού συστήματος. Η βαρύτητα βοηθά όσους έχουν προβλήματα πέψης. Γι&acute; αυτό μας συμβουλεύουν να μην ξαπλώνουμε αμέσως μετά τα γεύματα, αλλά να περιμένουμε μερικά λεπτά όρθιοι η καθισμένοι.

*Τι είναι οι στομαχικοί σπασμοί;*

Γενικά είναι ισχυροί πόνοι που προκαλούνται από έντονες περισταλτικές κινήσεις του στομάχου. Εμφανίζονται όταν αρχίζει εκ νέου η πεπτική διαδικασία, η οποία είχε διακοπεί λόγω στρες, ψύχους ή λήψης τοξικών ουσιών, ή όταν φράζει ο πυλωρικός σφιγκτήρας ο οποίος συνδέει το στομάχι με το δωδεκαδάκτυλο. Για να αντιμετωπίσει το στομάχι αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, επιταχύνει τις δραστηριότητές του, προκαλώντας τις σουβλιές.

*Πότε φουσκώνει το στομάχι;*

Οι αιτίες διαφέρουν από άτομο σε άτομο. Σ&acute; έναν ενήλικο μπορεί να διασταλεί μέχρι και τέσσερα λίτρα. Αυτό όμως είναι σπάνια περίπτωση και συμβαίνει μετά από αρκετά πλούσια γεύματα, υπερβολικά αργή πέψη ή όταν καταναλώνουμε μεγάλη ποσότητα ανθρακούχων ποτών. Ένα κουτί μπίρα περιέχει μέχρι και 1,5 λίτρο αερίου (σε ατμοσφαιρική πίεση). Αν έχουμε υπομονή και δεν υπάρχουν άλλες περιπλοκές, το στομάχι αδειάζει μετά από μία ώρα και επανέρχεται στις φυσικές του διαστάσεις.

*Υπάρχουν τροφές που δεν πρέπει να συνδυάζονται;*

Ναι. Σύμφωνα με αρκετούς διαιτολόγους, υπάρχουν διατροφικές συνήθειες που καλό θα ήταν να αποφεύγονται. Για παράδειγμα, το να τρώμε μια μπριζόλα και αμέσως μετά ένα κομμάτι τυρί μπορεί να επιβραδύνει την πέψη, γιατί τα γαλακτοκομικά προϊόντα όταν πήζουν μπορεί να τυλίξουν τα κομμάτια κρέατος. Επίσης πρέπει να αποφεύγουμε την κατανάλωση κρέατος όταν γνωρίζουμε πως ακολουθούν γλυκά, αφού τα τελευταία τείνουν να καταστείλουν τη δράση των γαστρικών υγρών. Τα φρούτα δεν πρέπει να καταναλώνονται αμέσως μετά το γεύμα αλλά τις πρωινές ώρες, γιατί βοηθούν στην εκκένωση του στομάχου από το βραδινό φαγητό. Τέλος, το κρασί και η μπίρα συνίστανται ως συνοδευτικά των ζυμαρικών και γενικότερα των αμυλούχων τροφών.

*Προκαλεί πονοκέφαλο το πολύ φαγητό;*

Η πέψη αφαιρεί από τον υπόλοιπο οργανισμό μια όχι και τόσο ευκαταφρόνητη ποσότητα αίματος, το οποίο συγκεντρώνεται γύρω από το στομάχι, το ήπαρ και το πάγκρεας. Όσο πιο άφθονο και πλούσιο σε λίπη είναι το γεύμα τόσο περισσότερο αίμα συσσωρεύεται στο πεπτικό σύστημα. Το φαινόμενο αυτό προκαλεί σχετική μείωση του αίματος που φτάνει στον εγκέφαλο, με αποτέλεσμα να προκαλείται υπνηλία, αίσθημα κούρασης, κρύου, ακόμα και ενοχλητικός πονοκέφαλος 

*Γιατί κάποιοι δεν αντέχουν το γάλα;*

Στη βάση του προβλήματος βρίσκεται ένας δισακχαρίτης (σάκχαρο) που υπάρχει στο γάλα. Ονομάζεται λακτόζη και για να εισέλθει στο αίμα πρέπει πρώτα να διασπαστεί στα συστατικά του: τη γλυκόζη και τη γαλακτόζη. Αυτή τη διάσπαση κάνει η λακτάση, ένα ειδικό ένζυμο των κυττάρων του εντέρου. Αυτή βρίσκεται σε όλα τα βρέφη των θηλαστικών μέχρι το τέλος της περιόδου του απογαλακτισμού. Κατόπιν παύει να παράγεται και το γάλα γίνεται ανυπόφορο για τους ενηλίκους -αν το έπινε μια αγελάδα θα το απέβαλε αμέσως με εμετό. Οι άνθρωποι αποτελούν εξαίρεση, επειδή πίνουν γάλα και ως ενήλικοι εξακολουθούν να παραγάγουν τη λακτάση. 

Κάτι ανάλογο συμβαίνει και στις κατοικίδιες γάτες, οι οποίες τρέφονται καθημερινά με γάλα. Κάποιοι άνθρωποι δεν μπορούν να παραγάγουν λακτάση είτε για γενετικούς λόγους είτε επειδή διέκοψαν τη λήψη γάλακτος για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα. Αυτό επιβεβαιώνεται κι από το ότι οι λαοί της Ανατολής, που δεν πίνουν γάλα, εκδηλώνουν μη ανεκτικότητα στο γάλα. Δύο λύσεις υπάρχουν: είτε να προσθέτουν στο γάλα παρασκευάσματα με λακτάση είτε να αυξάνουν σταδιακά τις ποσότητες γάλακτος που καταναλώνουν, ώστε να πείσουν τον οργανισμό τους να παράξει και πάλι τη λακτάση.

----------


## Exci

> *Πόση ώρα απαιτείται για να χωνέψουμε;*
> 
> Ένα πιάτο μακαρόνια (υδατάνθρακες) χωρίς σάλτσα εξέρχεται από το στομάχι μία ώρα μετά την κατάποσή του. Για μια μπριζόλα απαιτείται τουλάχιστον ο διπλάσιος χρόνος, ενώ για ένα γεύμα πλούσιο σε λίπη απαιτούνται μέχρι και τέσσερις ώρες. Για να χωνέψουμε ένα πλήρες γεύμα (πρώτο και δεύτερο πιάτο) απαιτούνται δυόμισι με τρεις ώρες. Άρα η συμβουλή της γιαγιάς για το χρόνο που πρέπει να περιμένουμε πριν κάνουμε μπάνιο είναι σωστή.


Οταν κοιμομαστε αμεσως μετα (η και μια ωρα μετα απο ενα μεγαλο γευμα) τι ακριβως γινεται? Εχω ακουσει οτι απλα μενει το φαγητο εκει και συνεχιζει η πεψη οταν ξυπνησουμε   :02. Confused2:  (απλα λογω τον οξεων εχουμε το καψιμο?   :02. Clown2:  )

----------


## slaine

συνεχίζει η πέψη (ίσως με πιο αργούς ρυθμούς δεν ξέρω)
καούρες κλπ (αν εννοείς αυτό) έχουμε λόγω του ότι γίνεται παλινδρόμηση λόγω στάσης

----------


## Exci

Απλα διαβασα στο πρωτο ποστ σχετικα με το καψιμο που προκαλειται αν μεινει αρκετη ωρα το φαγητο στο στομαχι λογω τον οξεων, οποτε φανταζομαι οτι με την καθυστερηση της πεψης λογω υπνου θα δημιουργειται αυτο το αισθημα   :01. Unsure:

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

> λόγω στάσης


Γι αυτο κοιμηθειτε ορθιοι οι καθιστοι...μια χαρα ειναι,εγω μες στο μαθημα μια χαρα τα καταφερνω  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## slaine

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο slaine
> 
> λόγω στάσης
> 
> 
> Γι αυτο κοιμηθειτε ορθιοι οι καθιστοι...μια χαρα ειναι,εγω *μες στο μαθημα μια χαρα τα καταφερνω*


τι έγινε στοβάκο αρχίσατε το σχολείο και ζορίζεσαι??????  :08. One Laugh:

----------


## deluxe

Ωραιο αρθρο. Ενταξει, λεει ποσες ωρες κανει για να φυγει απο το στομαχι και λογικα παει στο εντερο. Απο εκει ομως τι καθοριζει το ποσες ωρες θα μεινει;  :01. Unsure: 

Επισης μια απορια με την λακταση. Οταν λεμε οτι διασπα τη λακτοζη, τι ακριβως εννοουμε; Εχει απαντηθει ξανα, αλλα οχι στα σιγουρα.

----------


## Giannistzn

> Επισης μια απορια με την λακταση. Οταν λεμε οτι διασπα τη λακτοζη, τι ακριβως εννοουμε; Εχει απαντηθει ξανα, αλλα οχι στα σιγουρα.


Η λακταση ειναι ενζυμο. Οταν η λακτοζη βρεθει στον αυλο του λεπτου εντερου μας, η λακταση θα την διασπασει σε γλυκοζη και γαλακτοζη τα οποια ειναι απλουστερες μορφες της.

----------


## deluxe

Δλδ δε γλυτωνουμε τους υδατανθρακες. Τα γαλατα που λενε 80% λιγοτερη λακτοζη, δε εννοουν οτι αντι να παρουμε πχ 10γρ λακτοζης, θα παρουμε 2. Σωστα;

Απλα την διασπα, τα σακχαρα παραμενουν. Οι θερμιδες οι ιδιες.

----------


## deluxe

:01. Unsure: 

Αιωνια απορια..

Πχ στο Advance της Δελτα λεει στα 100ml

Υδατανθρακες 4.7
Λακτοζη 1.5

Τα υπολοιπα 3.2 τι ειναι;

----------


## TToni Shark

Πολύ καλό άρθρο και πολύτιμο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Gianna

Αν μετά την προπόνηση χτυπήσω μια μεσαία μπάρα πρωτεϊνης (ας πούμε στο περίπου 60 - 70 γρ. ολόκληρη με περιεκτικότητα 25 - 30 γρ, πρωτεϊνης, λίπος μέχρι 7 γρ.), πόση ώρα μετά λέτε να κάνω γεύμα; Αν η whey σε ρόφημα θέλει μισάωρο και, εδώ μιλάμε για καμιά ώρα σίγουρα, ε; :01. Unsure:

----------


## deluxe

Και να κανει η whey μια ωρα, εχουμε μολις 80 θερμιδες με το ζορι το scoop! Δε νομιζω να χρειαζεται να περιμενουμε να περασει μια ολοκληρη ωρα! 

Τωρα αν παιρνουμε και υδατανθρακες οπως εγω, βγαινει κοντα στις 400-450 θερμιδες, οποτε τοτε αμα φας μετα απο μια ωρα ειναι καλα.

----------


## Gianna

Απλά επειδή η πρωτεϊνη στις μπάρες δεν είναι και η πιο καθαρή/άμεσης απορρόφησης αναρωτιόμουν πόση ώρα κάνει περίπου για να απορροφηθεί. 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, τι να σε κάνει μια σοκολάτα μετά από γερή προπόνα :05. Lift Hard: , μετά από καμιά ώρα θα πεινάς για κανονικό γεύμα  :08. Food:  και αν δεν τελειώνεις πολύ βράδυ, ένα ρυζοκοτοπουλάκι ή κάτι παρόμοιο το χτυπάς άφοβα, ε;;;

----------


## deluxe

Ναι αφοβα. Εγω συνηθως παω αρκετα αργα γυμναστηριο και παω σπιτι 12 ωρα. Ε τρωω κανονικα κρεας με ρυζι/μακαρονια. Εξαλλου κοιμαμαι κατα τις 4-5, οποτε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα. Το θεμα ειναι να μη φας βαρια και να κοιμηθεις αμεσως.

----------


## Gianna

> Ναι αφοβα. Εγω συνηθως παω αρκετα αργα γυμναστηριο και παω σπιτι 12 ωρα. Ε τρωω κανονικα κρεας με ρυζι/μακαρονια. Εξαλλου κοιμαμαι κατα τις 4-5, οποτε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα. Το θεμα ειναι να μη φας βαρια και να κοιμηθεις αμεσως.


 :02. Shock:  Τι ωράρια είναι αυτά, βρε;; (να υποθέσω ότι δεν δουλεύεις πρωί...)

----------


## deluxe

Συνηθως οχι. Αλλα οταν δουλευω, τις περισσοτερες φορες δε παω, γιατι κοιμαμαι το απογευμα!!


Τα μανιταρια γιατι θελουν 6-7 ωρες; Εχουν μηδενικες θερμιδες νομιζω!

----------


## sailim

Συμφωνα με τα παραπανω οπότε, καλό θα εινα,ι να προπονούμαστε μετα απο ένα 3ωρο αφου φαγαμε μεσημεριανο;

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Εξαρταται τι εφαγες για μεσημεριανο γευμα.  Αλλα γενικα ναι ,3 ωρες μετα θεωρειται καλο διαστημα για προπονηση.

----------

